# Lifecycle Containers



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Guys - If you haven't used us before give Lifecycle Containers a try! We offer responsible waste management for construction debris. We haul, sort, and recycle your construction waste instead of hauling it to the landfill. We typically save 20,000 pounds of waste each month from going to the landfill.

I just had (2) more 30 yard containers shipped in and they need a home. Help us continue to make a huge impact reducing our landfill waste!

www.lifecyclecontainers.com

Thanks! - Allen


----------

